# NFAA Sight changeing rules?



## Huntnjerms (Nov 2, 2005)

I shoot a Spot hogg hogg it sight. Would it be legal under nfaa rules to change out my sight to a different sight with different yardages for 3-d or field round shoots? in other words can i have one 7 pin site for say20-70 yds, and then have another site to swap out sighted in at 70-100 yds? I'm thinking primarily of the Redding shoot.

thanks for the help.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm not a BH shooter, but I believe there is a limit on the number of pins you are allowed. Check it out before you do anything or buy something different.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

If you want to shoot in the FS class, sure . 

Otherwise no more than 5 fixed reference points (pins), so a 7-pin sight is not allowed. 

2 separate sights is not allowed either because you are not allowed to adjust your sight once scoring has started -- I think removing one sight and installing another would constitute an adjustment ! And even if it were allowed to have to separate sights, you still are limited to the 5 fixed reference points per current rules. Hence even if allowed to have 2 different sights the combination of pins on the 2 probably could not exceed 5 in total. Moot point though since 2 sights are not allowed .

>>------->


----------



## Huntnjerms (Nov 2, 2005)

*Freestyle*

Sorry for got to specify i'm switching to freestyle, and the sites have the "dovetail" style bracket so they would swap out easy.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Huntnjerms said:


> Sorry for got to specify i'm switching to freestyle, and the sites have the "dovetail" style bracket so they would swap out easy.


Freestyle is just that. You can adjust/change/work on your sight.


----------

